# 60" T5HO Bulbs, know where to get some?



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't changed the bulbs in my 60" T5HO fixture in nearly two years and started looking for new bulbs. Catalina only sells 6000K bulbs in my size. I used to be able to get various Kelvin ratings from them, but no more. Everywhere else I look, the bulbs are actinic or 12000K geared toward reefers. Anybody know of a place to get some nice 80W T5HO 60" planted tank bulbs?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

might try 1000bulbs.com they are in texas.(Garland texas).
they have 60 inch t5 but not sure if they have 6,500k just makes sure to get a bulb with high lumens to get a better quality of light.

or possible ebay, or a specialty lighting store.


----------



## trag (Jan 9, 2008)

1000bulbs.com has the 80watt T5HO bulbs from GE in various temperature ratings, including 6500K. 

However, they only sell a case of 40 at a time, so the cost is a little less than $300. Of course, your unit price per bulb is an affordable ~$7.50.

Also, at one point they claim the bulb is 6ft. and at another point they claim 5ft, so that's a little off-putting. But the wattage rating is correct, so it's probably the correct bulb. I think the 6ft. must be an error. GE's website lists the 80 watt T5HO bulb as having a nominal length of 57.4".


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not sure I need 40 bulbs. So far, I have been able to find 6500K bulbs, but I would like to have some other Ks, like 8000 range or 10000.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

It seems pretty hard to find any 80W bulbs greater than 6000-6500K range. I like the brightness the 10K bulbs add at noon. The 6500K seems like a dull white compared to the 10K. How much difference, plant growth-wise, in the different K ratings?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the lower k will give you more yellows and reds, the higher k will give you more purples and blues. plants need both red and blue of the color wave spectrum.

I would also say try zoomed.com but it looks like the longest bulb they make is a 46.5 (something like that) which to them is consitered a 48 inch bulb t5 ho 54w.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I get my 60" T5 midday geissmann bulbs from aquariumplants.com


----------

